# 16 hooded babies MN



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

Hi! I have 16 babies needing homes in the Minneapolis area of Minnesota. I've included a bunch of pictures. I'm getting the hang of this forum, but someone please tell me if I did anything wrong. If anybody has any interest in a baby, please let me know! I am a first time rat owner, but I've done a lot of research. I haven't been able to sex them yet, but I should be able to in the next week. They were premature by about a week. (PS, there are actually 17 but I plan on keeping one.) I have no idea what I'm going to do about finding owners or placement. I'm looking lots of places. The humane society here charges $10 to surrender one animal. I can't really afford that, with 16!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

There we go! Perfect thread! Err I feel so weird, I'm about to get 2 bubs from a breeder tomorrow but these cuties will need homes too!  Maybe I should re-consider and take a couple baby girls from you. They're so cute! Are you keeping them with mom until 5 weeks? I recommend separating the boys at 5 weeks and in general going to new homes at 5 weeks.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

also if you want any help, let me know. I can come over and help sex the babies or whatnot. I will get a couple from you so I know they're getting a good home.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Also have you considered the different possibilities, meaning craigslist for sure or maybe giving them to a pet store?


----------



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna post on craigslist, and most pet stores near me won't take them, but I'm still searching. They were born premature so they're a little small, and some are still nursing. I would definitely love for you to take some of my girls! I have eleven! I separated them today because we want to avoid any more babies. We're very paranoid now, haha. We noticed today that many of them are eating mama's food, so we felt it was okay to move the boys.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I just signed a written contract promising my boyfriend no more rats. Otherwise, I would totally take a pair of girls. I'm actually pretty sad that I can't help out...


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I would leave the boys in until 5 weeks. Especially since they are premis. I had agreed to get two babies from the breeder so I went through with it and got them. No pet stores will take them? Petsmart, petco, etc?


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

Jackie said:


> I would leave the boys in until 5 weeks. Especially since they are premis. I had agreed to get two babies from the breeder so I went through with it and got them. No pet stores will take them? Petsmart, petco, etc?


I know not all stores do this, but ours only gets animals from specific breeders.Hope you find the cuties good homes!


----------



## neeborb (May 28, 2014)

Maddie said:


> I know not all stores do this, but ours only gets animals from specific breeders.Hope you find the cuties good homes!


Yeah, ours only takes them from breeders too. I hope so too. I'm feeling kind of nervous that I won't.




> Jackie





> I would leave the boys in until 5 weeks. Especially since they are premis. I had agreed to get two babies from the breeder so I went through with it and got them. No pet stores will take them? Petsmart, petco, etc?​




Dang, that's too bad. I hope you enjoy them though. Yeah petsmart and petco already told me no. And they are five weeks right now! Ha ha.​


> AeynaI just signed a written contract promising my boyfriend no more rats. Otherwise, I would totally take a pair of girls. I'm actually pretty sad that I can't help out...​



Dang! Thanks anyways.​


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Look what I found on Craigslist today! Someone looking for a female baby rat. She's in Wisconson, but maybe she'll travel or can meet you somewhere. http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/pet/4556231247.html


----------



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

Please email me at [email protected]
I am interested in your rats and I live in the same area as you. 
I would love to take in a few rats so please email or respond to me ASAP 
Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

